# Regulator & motor replacement troubles..



## zynergi (Jan 7, 2008)

So I picked up a new window regulator and motor assembly. This was the only part listed for all models of the B5 A4 generation. I have gotten the regulator mounted but here is my problem. The previous wiring harness connector has somewhere close to 10 or more prongs for all of the various wires on the driver side front motor. My problem, the new one I received only has two prongs. I've used banana plugs to test each wire from the wire loom to each of the two prongs on the new motor to no avail 40% of the wires when connected to either prong either makes the window go all the way down or up immediately. I'm at a loss as this is the only part listed in WORLDPAC for the B5 A4, thus I'm sure someone else has experienced this. I can't swap the motors from each assembly as they are built in on both the original one and the new one I purchased. Please help, thank you!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Regulator & motor replacement troubles.. (zynergi)*

Return it and get the proper motor.
Should be part # 1C1959801A01G


----------



## Gelbgti (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: Regulator & motor replacement troubles.. (zynergi)*

How difficult is it to do this, i am in the same boat, about to make repair.... Do you have any suggestions, or do I have to pull glass? Etc..... Tools suggested?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Regulator & motor replacement troubles.. (Gelbgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gelbgti* »_How difficult is it to do this, i am in the same boat, about to make repair.... Do you have any suggestions, or do I have to pull glass? Etc..... Tools suggested?

His Mk4 door regulator is mounted on a bolt-in inner door panel. 









Your MK3 is like the earlier cars where the regulator is mounted to the inner door structure. You'll need to remove the regulator through an existing opening.










For your Mk3, here is the DIY, keep in mind this is a DIY for adding power windows to a manual window car.

http://www.a1electric.com/golf.htm


----------



## Gelbgti (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: Regulator & motor replacement troubles.. (Eric D)*

great info thanks a lot!


----------

